# Classical Music to Exercise To?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was out to dinner with a friend and he mentioned he listens to the common choice of hard rock/metal for working out. It made me wonder if there is classical music that could energize you in the same way to keep you going.

I would think much Baroque and Classical era music would do well.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Grunfeld (Feb 15, 2018)

I've found that Mozart's Piano Concerto Nº 20 does a great job at keeping me on my bike for longer than I intended to. Not sure whether that's just me though. Prokofiev tends to have the same effect.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jacck said:


>


Of course there is a youtube collection for this. But listening to the same playlist over and over again would get old I would think.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I mostly listen to classic rock music to work out to. But occasionally I'll put on early music that was composed to be danced to (especially when I'm doing exercises that are more aerobically focused). Such as 16th Century French dances played by The King's Noyse, programing tracks from a CD entitled, "Le Jardins de Mélodies". I also find that "Istanpitta Ghaetta", from an album entitled, "A Dance in the Garden of Mirth", from the Dufay Collective, makes me want to move:






https://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Melod...1-2-fkmr1&keywords=david+douglas+Paul+O'dette

Other times, Orff's Carmina Burana is good for lifting weights or strength training...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In a gym or at home? The gym I go to for classes of course plays nothing but hip-hop, rock, and other music I can't stand. They think it has to be hip and modern to be exciting. Once they asked us to submit a track to use and I gave them Ketelby's Bank Holiday. The older folks loved it's upbeat, fun feeling. The younger ones thought I was insane - a dinosaur - a pig. Band marches are good, too. I tried to put a picture of Hooked on Classics up but all I get are error messages when I try to upload jpg.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> In a gym or at home? The gym I go to for classes of course plays nothing but hip-hop, rock, and other music I can't stand. They think it has to be hip and modern to be exciting. Once they asked us to submit a track to use and I gave them Ketelby's Bank Holiday. The older folks loved it's upbeat, fun feeling. The younger ones thought I was insane - a dinosaur - a pig. Band marches are good, too. I tried to put a picture of Hooked on Classics up but all I get are error messages when I try to upload jpg.


Ya, I'm sure it's irritating to have to listen to something you really don't enjoy which is supposed to be energizing you to exercise. Do you find it having the opposite effect?


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

The March from Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing, whilst running and swimming, would be impossible for me.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Once did a sponsored "stepathon"at work and a colleague suggested Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

I listened to this CD on spotify just for fun and i'm actually impressed on his Euphonium skills.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

Probably not "Le Plus Que Lent." Unless you're just starting out.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i listen to Mozart-Bach-Hendel-jazz-allman bros...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ldiat said:


> i listen to Mozart-Bach-Hendel-jazz-allman bros...


I'd love to hear "Jessica" orchestrated for String Quartet.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The finale from Prokofiev's Seventh Sonata wold be ideal -- but you might break your ankle.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

You can buy the CD at Amazon, ebay and other places


----------

